# William Harsha Lake..



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

..shes a beauty and the outlets wide open and ripping along! Looks like alot of potential there can wait to float it! From there just above the low head wall dam! 

Stonelick Lake, is there anything to fish for in the creek it outlets too?

Never made is to the other lake today saw enough met some great ppl today at the dams!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

East Fork looks very good, but is hard to fish most of the time. Stonelicks creek, both above and below are mostly private property. You can fish above pretty far back, but the fishing isn't very good. Below , you can also go a little ways down stream, and a few bass are to be taken ( smallies and LM ) also alot of trout get washed over and are there.........You ought to check out Cowan also. It's only about 20 minutes from Stonelick taking 133 north and folling the signs . Now that is a decent lake !!! It's about 700 acres compared to Stonelick's 185 or so............What's you poision as far as the way you fish ?? Canoe/kyak/large boat??? THE CATKING !!!


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

Speaking of floating the East Fork of the Little Miami, has anyone ever done it from the lake to Batavia or does anyone know how far it is from the lake to Batavia, roughly by water?

I am guessing there is some decent smallie and LM action on the stretch...any thoughts?


Thanks,


Terry


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Both above and below the lake is an EXCELLENT smallie area . There are areas in which are only knee deep at times and quite a few ripples. Kayak would be great . I fish both areas quite often and catch alot of smallies and LM bass. Actually there is an area up past Fayetteville that you can put in and float down to the lake. This is the area in which I live and fish. Nice area........... But, some of this is private property also........ CATKING


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey Catking is Cowan still iced over?
or anyone else that might know.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I haven't been there yet this year, but I believe it is ice free, most lakes are losing their ice around here fast. It's probably open..... I'll check it out Wensday if possible......... CK


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)




----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Float through the private property, just dont get out! Well I guess you could anchor too ... lol...


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

................................


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

The river has to be navigational and this one is not due to the many drop offs and rapids, thus private . But you can go UP into the river a ways. Hard to fis as meaning the fishing stinks for the most part as compared to say Rocky Fork of Paint Creek. East Fork is a big pleasure boater lake in this area and gets packed during the warmer months. Plus it floods often, and this also effects the fishing......It does have it days though ..CATKING


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

..thats great, and I'll need to pull the tax maps for that area and get some names! Thanks for the heads up! See you on the creek!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

My family by marriage owns about 2 miles or so of land that the river runs through, and the neighbor owns about another 1 or so. Some of the best smallie action on this river.........This is all about 6 miles above the lake....... Some really nice hybrids (up to 8 pounds) are being caught also . THE CATKING !!!


----------

